# Hill and Valley ratio



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi, I've been using Coffee compass Hill and Valley with I've enjoyed, flat whites with daily espresso thrown it.

Thought I'd post my figures and see if anyone had any views, it tastes good before btw and I know that's what matters burnt palette is not seasoned enough to judge coffee properly, need to pop over to jes's New coffee shop when I get the chance.

Ground coffee 16g

Extraction time 39.9 seconds (this is from the moment I press the volumetric button so includes cavity fill)-is this pre infusion?

Extraction weight 30.3g

Extraction blinded at end.

Thanks


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Hill & Valley seems to work best for me with the standard 2:1 ratio using the EK43.

18 grams in

36 grams out

40 secs including 10 secs pre infusion.

This one isn't so good using the built-in Oracle grinder with its pre set 21 gram dose in circa 42 grams out.

Whatever, it's a great darker bean.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Deansie26 said:


> Hi, I've been using Coffee compass Hill and Valley with I've enjoyed, flat whites with daily espresso thrown it.
> 
> Thought I'd post my figures and see if anyone had any views, it tastes good before btw and I know that's what matters burnt palette is not seasoned enough to judge coffee properly, need to pop over to jes's New coffee shop when I get the chance.
> 
> ...


So where do you think the taste could be improved or is lacking , ratios themselves mean nothing ( as everyone has different gear and water and machines and tastes ) , posting a ratio is great but it needs to be accompanied by some brief, simple commentary " It lack sweetness " " Its sour " etc et


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Pretty similar then eh, thanks Ron


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Make sense Mrboots cheers, I've just finished H&V so sweet bourbon next and ill do as you suggested, thanks again.


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

I found on the classic, a 2:1 ratio was rather nasty, now I am nearer 1.5:1 and it's much nicer.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

1:2 .....coffee to water ratio ... otherwise it gets really confusing around here , unless you are making a 2:1 of hill and valley, if you are that would officially make you the hardest and bravest forum member ever!


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Would indeed lol, it's punchy at 1:2.


----------

